# No yahoo screen on newer tivo mini



## fjser (Feb 18, 2014)

I have multiple tivo minis on my tivo account. My first gen minis all got yahoo screen, but my single 2nd gen still does not have it. I have rebooted multiple times, but no luck. Any idea what I can do to fix it?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Where is the Yahoo screen?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Do you have Yahoo app enabled on the main TiVo?

I have Yahoo disabled on my Roamio, but it still shows up on my Mini, even though it shouldn't since it should show or hide it based on the Roamio's setting.

So maybe you have it disabled on your main TiVo and your 2nd gen is seeing that disabled setting, but your 1st gen is ignoring the setting?


----------



## fjser (Feb 18, 2014)

no, its enabled on the main box. I can watch yahoo screen on any of my tivos (roamio pro, mini gen1) just not my mini gen2. Does anyone know if resetting a mini to factory defaults might cause it to get the update?


----------



## Sweeney (May 9, 2015)

Did you get the Mini2 directly from Tivo? Do you get the 312 error? Check the other threads above.


----------



## fjser (Feb 18, 2014)

Sweeney said:


> Did you get the Mini2 directly from Tivo? Do you get the 312 error? Check the other threads above.


No 312 error, everythign else works fine. In fact, i got plex today on the same box, but still no yahoo screen. Does anyone with a mini2 have yahoo screen yet? when i spoke with tivo support, they said yahoo screen was not officially released for the mini yet, which seems odd since my two gen 1 minis have it...


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

fjser said:


> No 312 error, everythign else works fine. In fact, i got plex today on the same box, but still no yahoo screen. Does anyone with a mini2 have yahoo screen yet? when i spoke with tivo support, they said yahoo screen was not officially released for the mini yet, which seems odd since my two gen 1 minis have it...


I've had Yahoo Screen on my New Tivo Roamio and Tivo Mini for a few weeks now right from the start. So I was shocked that Yahoo Screen was some new thing that came out the same time as PLEX?!?!

I have Plex and iheartradio on my Roamio now, but it's still Missing on my Tivo Mini?!?! It's 3 days now and still not there.


----------



## fjser (Feb 18, 2014)

JBDragon said:


> I've had Yahoo Screen on my New Tivo Roamio and Tivo Mini for a few weeks now right from the start. So I was shocked that Yahoo Screen was some new thing that came out the same time as PLEX?!?!
> 
> I have Plex and iheartradio on my Roamio now, but it's still Missing on my Tivo Mini?!?! It's 3 days now and still not there.


My issue with yahoo screen is finally fixed on my mini 2. Support told me that the software failed to install on two attempts. They were able to do something on the backend to force it to try again, and sure enough, it appeared 2 days later...


----------

